# 2010 IMAF Detroit Camp Visit.



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 19, 2010)

* 2010 IMAF Detroit Camp Visit.         *

On June 25th I visited the IMAFs Detroit training camp. It has  been nine years since my last visit to the Michigan camp. It was good  seeing the old crew from back in the day. I was joined by WMAA member  Paul Janulis, who has been less visible the last couple years to oversea  commitments. 

It was good seeing how everyone took Professors art and tailored it  to themselves. My purpose for the visit was to discuss with the  participants the details of the Family Reunion camp scheduled for July  14 - 17, 2011. I was there for most of the day. During the diner break I  participated in a meeting with several of the IMAF Masters and Guros to  clear the air on some of the issues that have popped up over the years.  No miracles happened from this discussion. We arent sitting around the  campfire singing songs and roasting marshmallows. However we have a  much better understanding how and why things happened the way they did. 

I think that this meeting between the two organizations helped moving  us forward and not dwelling over the past. There are still things that  need to be addressed and we may never agree on everything, but there is  now less tension between the two groups.


----------

